# Can a mod erase my accidental post in the "Eggs, cheese, and dairy" section?



## Banana Brain (Jul 8, 2006)

*Can a mod erase my accidental post in the "Eggs, cheese, and dairy" section?*

It is now titled "Oops, double post". Because thats what it was. Thanks.


----------

